# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET > سوال: لوکیشن چیست؟

## morteza@z

سلام میشه بگین لوکیشن چیست و چه کار انجام میدهد در صورت امکان از مثال استفاده کنید با تشکر؟

----------


## M.KH-SH

دوست عزیز location برای موقعیت اشیا یا فرم ها میباشد.

مثال::::

me.location=new point(220,300)

یا برای اشیا :::

me.button1.location=new point(20,20)

----------

